# please help me id this guy



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

rly want him in my tank


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

id venture a guess of species 44..


----------



## lopes2434 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yea i second the species 44 i got some.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

not sure what that is... scientific name???
i gotta search for them on a wholesale or aquabid cuz i rly do want one.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pundamilia nyererei ?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Definately not a sp. 44.

P. nyererei is closer to the mark.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

james1983 said:


> Pundamilia nyererei ?


Yup. There are color variations at different locations. Here's one of my young ones.










Kevin


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The pic says Ruti Island in the properties.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1664


----------



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

i didnt know waht it ment i jus saw it on a website and thought i had to have it.


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

There actually happen to be some up for auction on ebay right now. :thumb:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

deff Pundamilia Nyererei


----------



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

sweetsummerrose said:


> There actually happen to be some up for auction on ebay right now. :thumb:


yeah i buy off of aquabid.com more than ebay


----------

